

Mathbabe Catherine O'Neil talks about math and being a female mathematician - navteniev
http://mathbabe.wordpress.com/

======
ColinWright
Bad link - you've linked to the blog, not to the article:

Good link:

[http://mathbabe.wordpress.com/2011/06/11/whats-it-take-to-
be...](http://mathbabe.wordpress.com/2011/06/11/whats-it-take-to-be-a-woman-
in-math/)

Suggest you delete and resubmit.

~~~
navteniev
I didn't act quickly enough to delete it but I did resubmit it with the "Good
link"

